# Red cedar burl



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

been processing these tonight 






 


Oh and these

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 1, 2016)

Tony, could you edit your post to say which red cedar. I assume Eastern red, based on your state, but since there are a dozen or more globally, thought I should ask. Then I'll edit mine to compliment...
Oooh, nice Canadian cedar stock. Can't wait to see what it becomes....
M.R. Peet

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 1, 2016)

Mr. Peet said:


> Tony, could you edit your post to say which red cedar. I assume Eastern red, based on your state, but since there are a dozen or more globally, thought I should ask. Then I'll edit mine to compliment...
> 
> M.R. Peet


I got it from a guy in Canada. It's not Mississippi red cedar


----------



## SENC (Feb 1, 2016)

This should be fun...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 2, 2016)

Bookmatched hairsticks huh??????

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## chanser123 (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks like yellow cedar on bottom there. I have a bunch of western red cedar burl from BC Canada and its incredible!


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2016)

chanser123 said:


> Looks like yellow cedar on bottom there. I have a bunch of western red cedar burl from BC Canada and its incredible!


Yes the bottom is. Added that picture later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

